# People vs. People (Everyone is Special)



## Retsu (Jan 1, 2009)

We start at the number 500.

I. If your favorite color is blue, add 3.
II. If your favorite color is not purple, add 1.
III. If your favorite color is purple, subtract 20.
IV. If your favorite color is blue, disregard rule II.
V. If you're a gay atheist, add 10.
VI. If you're a gay Christian, add 10.
VII. If you're a gay Jew, add 10 and give yourself the points from V and VI!
VIII. If you dislike horses, add 7.
IX. If you enjoy horses, add 8 for every person that subtracts 7 because they don't.
X. If you have to use the bathroom as you read this, disregard I-IX.
XI. Just kidding! Disregard X. Unless you don't want to; if that's the case, add 10.
XII. If you're from Scotland, add 20.
XIII. If you're a girl from Scotland, add another 40.
XIV. If you speak German, add zwanzig.
XV. Sometimes life isn't fair! Subtract 50 just for being alive.
XVI. If you use asterisks to denote actions, add 10.
XVII. If you use two semicolons, you should subtract 40. ;;giggle;;
XVIII. If you know someone named Sarah, go ahead and add 10.
XIX. If you don't know someone named Sarah, don't play this game until you do.
XX. If you think bacon is funny when it's sizzling, subtract 10.

First person to get to 0 is a douchebag.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 1, 2009)

I could write a script to play this, too; it'd be significantly more interesting to write.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2009)

531. :[


----------



## nastypass (Jan 1, 2009)

Retsu said:


> II. If your favorite color is not purple, add 1.
> III. If your favorite color is purple, subtract 20.


yeah well fuck you too purple hater  >:(


----------



## Zuu (Jan 1, 2009)

These rules are too complicated, so...

1337!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 1, 2009)

reading this made me lol


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't feel like using my mental math skills so...
about 450


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 1, 2009)

393.

EDIT: Yes, I'm taking this seriously.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 1, 2009)

491


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 2, 2009)

469


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

432

Well this game is far to complicated.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 3, 2009)

Because I can't be bothered to do Maths outside of school...

I'd say 230.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 3, 2009)

...471.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 3, 2009)

438


----------



## Vespiform (Jan 3, 2009)

347


----------



## ZimD (Jan 4, 2009)

This thread is pointless, spam, consists of only numbers, has no entertainment value whatsoever, and is uselessly contributing to the lag of the forums. Counting games should be deleted, according to Butterfree. Obviously, because of how bad it is, it should be deleted as soon as possible.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread is useless and petty; Zim Del Invasor, please refrain from minimodding.


----------

